# عقد قران عمرو حمزاوى والفنانة بسمة



## ياسر رشدى (15 فبراير 2012)

فى حضور عدد كبير من القيادات السياسية والحزبية والفنية، عقد النائب البرلمانى د. عمرو حمزاوى قرانه على الفنانة بسمة بأحد فنادق القاهرة الكبرى، وقام أحمد حسن الكاتب الصحفى اليسارى والد الفنانة بسمة بالوكالة عن الفنانة بسمة فى عقد القران.

وكان اليوم السابع قد انفرد منذ ساعات بخبر عقد قران حمزاوى وبسمة الليلة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2012)

مبروك يا ياسر ..هى بسمة الصراحة تستاهل كل خير ...
بس ياريت العريس كان حلق شعره ...دى ليلة مفترجة يا عمدة 
عقبالك ياياسر ...و عقبالى يارب ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مبروك يا ياسر ..هى بسمة الصراحة تستاهل كل خير ...
> بس ياريت العريس كان حلق شعره ...دى ليلة مفترجة يا عمدة
> عقبالك ياياسر ...و عقبالى يارب ...


*الصراحة ياعبووود .. البت تستاهل .. خبرة *​


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (15 فبراير 2012)

*مبروووووووووووووك يا عم*
*وعقبال كل اللى عايز*
*وانا اولكم هههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2012)

Egyptian Cowboy قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك يا عم*
> 
> *وعقبال كل اللى عايز*
> 
> *وانا اولكم هههههه*​


*ياللا نعمل جمعية ...وألا أقولك ...اية رأيك نبيع حصان مارلبورو اللى انت راكبه ونجيب لنا توك توك نشتغل عليه بعد الضهر ؟!*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

*يا بختك ياعم هييييييييييييص
ناس ليها بسمة وناس ليها المنتدى 
*


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2012)

اية موقف البت اللى كانت معاة فى مجلس الشعب
شكلها اية دلوقت قدام البرلمان ههههه
هتعمل اكيد طلب احاطة ازاى حصلت الكارثة دى ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

ياساتر انتوا بتهنئوا ولا بتقروا عليهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر انتوا بتهنئوا ولا بتقروا عليهم


 
لا يابنتى بنُقر ده أية ؟!!...أحنا بنحسد ونُنق بس ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2012)

ههههههه ...خمس رجالة محرومين دخلوا ع الموضوع ...
ياللا مين يشاركنا خيبتنا يا "ردالة" ؟!!


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبعتلكم واحده زي بسمه كدا

مع انها عادي يعني هههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يبعتلكم واحده زي بسمه كدا
> 
> مع انها عادي يعني هههههههههههههههه


لا بقى هى  لذيذة فى شكلها وكلامها ههههههه


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك ليهم 
بجد فرحتلهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

يعني عاوز واحده زيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> لا بقى هى  لذيذة فى شكلها وكلامها ههههههه


*وانت عرفت منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد يتصل بحمزاوى يا ابنى منك له دا طلعت ماشية مع اعضاء هنا فى المنتدى من وراه

اة يا خلبوص  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

بتصل مش بيرد يا شمس

نبعلته مسيدج طيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بتصل مش بيرد يا شمس


*ولا هيرد هسيب بسمة ويرد
دا يبقى مغفل 
قدامك بقة 40 يوم على الاقل *


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وانت عرفت منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> حد يتصل بحمزاوى يا ابنى منك له دا طلعت ماشية مع اعضاء هنا فى المنتدى من وراه
> 
> اة يا خلبوص  *


يا ريت يا دكتور خالد كنا نعرفها حتى طشاش ههههه
عرفت منين بقى  اصل محدش بيشوفها تلفزيون ولا سينما هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بتصل مش بيرد يا شمس
> 
> نبعلته مسيدج طيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شوفت البت
عاوزة تعكنن علية  فى يوم زيى دةههه
حقد دة ولااية هههه


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ولا هيرد هسيب بسمة ويرد
> دا يبقى مغفل
> قدامك بقة 40 يوم على الاقل *


طبعا مش هايرد ههه
 لو الكتاتنى اتصل بية وعاوزة
هيرفع علية قضية ازعاج هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ولا هيرد هسيب بسمة ويرد
> دا يبقى مغفل
> قدامك بقة 40 يوم على الاقل *




اشمعزه 40 يوم

اللي اعرفه 30 يوم
هو الشهر زاد عندك ولا ايه ؟
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> شوفت البت
> عاوزة تعكنن علية  فى يوم زيى دةههه
> حقد دة ولااية هههه



ههههههههههههههههه
تعرف عني كدا برده يا دردس







انا بقر بس :smil12:


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> تعرف عني كدا برده يا دردس
> 
> 
> ...


هههههه يخوفى يحصل معاة زيى فيلم النوم فى العسل
وينتحر قدام القطربسبب قركم
 ونخسر صوت معارض قوى للاخوان فى المجلس بسبكم ههههه
اتهدوا بقى ههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> اشمعزه 40 يوم
> 
> اللي اعرفه 30 يوم
> هو الشهر زاد عندك ولا ايه ؟
> هههههههههههه


*لا 30 دول للناس العادية
بسمة يبقى 40 على طول
واحتمال يكملها 6 اشهر  *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> هههههه يخوفى يحصل معاة زيى فيلم النوم فى العسل
> وينتحر قدام القطربسبب قركم
> ونخسر صوت معارض قوى للاخوان فى المجلس بسبكم ههههه
> اتهدوا بقى ههههههه


*واحنا مالنا بقة هو كل واحد هيرمى بلاويه علينا
مش قدها ميتجوزش اصلا  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو مين اللي كان بيقر هنا يا رداله ؟



واد بقول روح نام انت صاحي بدري انهارده وعندك شغل بكره

هش بقي

بدل ما اوصي عليك اللي شبهي عندك هههههههههههه
تاخد بتاري منك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا 30 دول للناس العادية
> بسمة يبقى 40 على طول
> واحتمال يكملها 6 اشهر  *




هههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق صوح الكلام

عليا بسنه عشان خاطر الحبايب بقي :yahoo:


----------



## Basilius (15 فبراير 2012)

انا مش شايف يعني ان بسمه جامده للدرجه !
زي ما قالت نيفينا ... عاديه يعني مش حاجه 
عموما 
ربنا يسهلو ياعم


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

قولهم والنبي

بس نعمل ايه بقي
هما الرجاله كدا بتجري وراء الجمال المزيف
كله صناعي في صناعي
هههههههههههه


لما اسكت بقي انا شحورت البت خالص
مع اني بحبها


----------



## grges monir (15 فبراير 2012)

مش بتهدد انا  هههههه
وثانيا هو فية حد  شبهك نيفينا هههههه
يالا ربنا يهنى  بسماية بحمزواى ههههه


----------



## Critic (15 فبراير 2012)

مش دى تانى جوازة تقريبا ؟
طلق الاولى ولا اتجوز عليها ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هما الرجاله كدا بتجري وراء* الجمال المزيف*


جمال مزيف ؟؟
طيب أنا على أستعداد أعمل جناية فى التزييف ده بعشر سنين ...
أيش فهمكوا أنتوا ..؟؟!


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

*اول مرة اعرف بسمة من الموضوع ده هههههههههههه*

*هو هيتجوز وبيتغزل بالبنات في المجلس... مفيش فايدة مع الشباب ههههههه *


----------



## mero_engel (15 فبراير 2012)

هي مين بسمه بقي ههههههههههههههه
جاهله انا معلش


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب مبرووووووووك وعقبال العزابية
> مع أنها عادية جدا يعني مش واااااااااو ولا ملكة جمال .. !
> مش عارفة بس يبدو الرجالة ذوقهم اليومين دول ضارب حبتين ههههههههههههه


*دا قصر ديل .. ياقمر :friends:*​​​​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> يعني إيه قصر ديل يا ياسر؟
> ما بفهم بالمصطلحات المصرية :t33:


*اقولها يعنى ايه واسخنها؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

*وانا مالى انتى عايزة توقعينى علشان تخلينى اقولك ان هو يقصد بقصر ديل انك مش عارفة تبقى زيها فبتقولى عليها عادية جدا من باب مواساة النفس 

لا مليش دعوة هو يقولك    
*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> *وانا مالى انتى عايزة توقعينى علشان تخلينى اقولك ان هو يقصد بقصر ديل انك مش عارفة تبقى زيها فبتقولى عليها عادية جدا من باب مواساة النفس
> 
> لا مليش دعوة هو يقولك *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*المنتدى مليء بفاعلي الخير *


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

هي ده بسمة؟






*اصل لقيت بسمة المصرية بسمة ستار اكاديمي بسمة عتوم وبسموات ثانيين*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

*ايه دا هو انا قولت؟؟؟
مخدتش بالى خالص 
*


> طب تصدق بإيه أنه هي لو تعرفني رح تتمنى تبقى زيي :t33:
> وبس خلاص عشان التواضع ما يروح ههههههههههه


*صادقة منغير حلفان 
سماههم على وجوههم *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> هي ده بسمة؟


*اسم الله عليكى
هى المقرفة دى  *


----------



## جيلان (15 فبراير 2012)

الاتنين عسل وحلوييين .. ربنا يهنيهم


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اسم الله عليكى*
> *هى المقرفة دى *


* بجد حلوة*
*عرفت ليه عاملين بتقرو من الصبح والعضوات بيردو بقصر ديل:t33:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههه ماشي يا ياسر هيك يعني "قصر ديل"


لأ طبعا هو مش يقصد كدة وبس ..وشمس ماعرفش يشرح كويس ...
ياسر  يقصد أيش جاب لجاب ...
من شربة زيت خروع لسطل العناب (؟!!) ..
يعنى أيش جاب لجاب فى الخفة والدلع والروح والسمار المصرى الأصيل والدلال والشخصية 
وبعدين أحنا جايين نبارك 
مش جايين نعاير حد ...ماعندوش حق بجد ...


----------



## جيلان (15 فبراير 2012)

بس لو حد يعرف يقولنا هو مش اصلا متجوز ولا ايه الحكاية؟


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهو طينها 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> :wub::wub:


*مأخذتش بالك انها تريقة يا روز؟*




*بموت في تهدئة النفوس انا *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> هو شمس بيتاخد منه غير كده أصلا هههههههههههه


*ايه دا بقة
انا حاسس انى بتشتم والمصحف لهروح ابلغ روك
يجى يغلقه  *


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

*الظاهر هتقلب خناقة بين الاردن ومصر *


*واهو نتفرج بقى *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> ماشي إبقى رن الجرس لما تبلغ وتخلص عشان نهرب بسرعة مش يتسكر الموضوع وإحنا جواه بعدين هههههههههه


*انا شكلى مش هستنى روك وهعمل كردون حوالين الموضوع ونبتدى الخناقة 

بلا بسمة الجامدة اوى اوى بقة بلا حمزاوى بلا نيلة

حد تانى هيتخانق  
*


----------



## mero_engel (15 فبراير 2012)

ميررسي يا انجيلا خلالاص عرفتها
يلا ربنا يهني سعيد بسعديه
ووالبسماويه مع الحمزاويه


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

> *الظاهر هتقلب خناقة بين الاردن ومصر *
> 
> 
> *واهو نتفرج بقى :*


*مصر طبعا اللى هتكسب
دى ثقة بلا فخر  *


----------



## تيمو (15 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يعني أفهم من كلامك إنه بنات الشام شربة زيت خروع !!
> ماشي يا عبود :ranting:
> هاد إللي طلع معك
> متشكرين يا عمي
> ربنا يسامحك



يا روزيتا

يالي ما يطول العنب حامضاً عنو يقول  ولا يهمك من كلّام الغيرانين :spor2:





بس بيناتنا حلوة هلبسمة :t33:


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> بس بيناتنا حلوة هلبسمة :t33:


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خيانة عظمىىىىىىىى *
*حتى الاردنيين عليكي يا روز... *
*ههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> ينفع ندخل المغرب معنا
> رح تحلوووو الخناقة :t33:


لا, المغرب هيكون الحكم :t33:


----------



## تيمو (15 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا هلاااااااااااااااااا بإبن بلدي
> بس برضو رح ياكلوني أنا وياك
> هدول كتاااااااااااااااار وإحنا إتنين بس ههههههههههههه



الشجاعة غلبت العدد ... إحنا يا بنتي خرّيجين باب الحارة ههههه

بس بيناتنا هاد الموضوع مخالف ، كيف يعني مسموح يتم نقل أخبار الفنانيين؟


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> *مصر طبعا اللى هتكسب
> دى ثقة بلا فخر *


 
*طب الخناقة هتبدا امتى.. وهيكون فيها شد شعر وتكسير ولا لاء:t33:*


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2012)

ما أخدتو بالكم إنه الموضوع مخاااااااااااالف 
ممنوع نقل أخبار الفن والفنانين في المنتدى  :t33:


----------



## تيمو (15 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *خيانة عظمىىىىىىىى *
> *حتى الاردنيين عليكي يا روز... *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه *



لا قصدي حلوة هلبسمة يا روزيتا ، يعني شو هلبسمة الجميلة يا روزيتا :t33:


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2012)

*لا يا جماعة انا مبتخانقش مع بنات
لو فى ردالة انا مستعد بس اجيب الشلة 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> بس بيناتنا هاد الموضوع مخالف ، كيف يعني مسموح يتم نقل أخبار الفنانيين؟





> ما أخدتو بالكم إنه الموضوع مخاااااااااااالف
> ممنوع نقل أخبار الفن والفنانين في المنتدى :t33:


*بس مسموح نقل اخبار السياسيين:t33:*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 فبراير 2012)

*على فكره بسمه مش جميله للدرجه المهم الجماااااال الربانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وطبعا البنات مش بيردوا كدا غيره ولكن ثقه هههههههههههههههههههه
اما الاولاد دايما بتشدهم البنات مهما كانت حتى لو وحشه اذا السر مش فى بسمه السر فى الاولاد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بهدى النفووووووووووس​*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> اما الاولاد دايما بتشدهم البنات مهما كانت حتى لو وحشه


*هو عندك شك؟*
*اكثر حاجة بحسد الشباب عليها قلبهم الكبييييييييييييييييييييير اللي بيسع كل البنات ههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هو عندك شك؟*
> *اكثر حاجة بحسد الشباب عليها قلبهم الكبييييييييييييييييييييير اللي بيسع كل البنات ههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه قلبهم الكبير يا انجيلا :t33:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هو عندك شك؟*
> *اكثر حاجة بحسد الشباب عليها قلبهم الكبييييييييييييييييييييير اللي بيسع كل البنات ههههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كبييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوووووووووووووووووى
كتر خيرهم بيحبوا بلا نهايه واى حد​​*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

مبررررررووووك 

ربنا يوفقهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مش بتهدد انا  هههههه
> وثانيا هو فية حد  شبهك نيفينا هههههه
> يالا ربنا يهنى  بسماية بحمزواى ههههه




اممممممممممممم
لع ما في حد شبهي
والا كانت خربت اكتر هههههههههههههه





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> جمال مزيف ؟؟
> طيب أنا على أستعداد أعمل جناية فى التزييف ده بعشر سنين ...
> أيش فهمكوا أنتوا ..؟؟!




خليك في المزيف انت

الطبيعي يكسب برده 
ولا ايه رايك انت بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك لكن الزوجه رقم كام لكل منهما


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

*مبرووووووووك عليك بسمه يا حمزاوووووووووووي
وياريتك تسيبك من البرلمان وتركز مع مراتك
هي هتنفعك اكتر من البرلمان

وربنا يوووووووووووعدنا*


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2012)

مضايقنى انه اتجوز على مراته


----------



## apostle.paul (16 فبراير 2012)

*الا هى دى مراته التانية 
يعنى هو متجوز قبل دى؟
*


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الا هى دى مراته التانية *





apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى هو متجوز قبل دى؟*



ناس قالتلى انه اتجوز عليها
وناس قالت انه مطلقها
المهم انها الجوازة التانية
اهو بيتجوز ويطلق وعايش


----------



## magedrn (17 فبراير 2012)

انا عن نفسى داخل اقر مش ابارك 
بس مضايقنى شعره اللى مش هاين عليه يحلقه ومربيه على الغالى دا
وصحيح البنت بيتاعت مجلش الشعب دلوقتى تقول عليك ايه كدا يا عمرو 
عمتا خدى بالك منه يا بسمة اصله لسة فى مرحلة الطفولة وبيسنن


----------



## وفاء وليم (17 فبراير 2012)

اخيرا ياعمر الف مبروك ياحضرة النائب المحترم


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

* بسمة : يارب كل الناس تجوز واللي متجوز يتجوز تاني *







في لفتة لطيفة منها قامت الفنانة المصرية بسمة بكتابة تعليق على صفحتها   الخاصة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي ' الفيس بوك ' قالت فيها :'بجد متشكرة قوي و   عقبالكم كلكم والناس كلها تتجوز واللي متجوز يتجوز تاني'.       ووضعت   بسمة صورة لها وعريسها الدكتور الشاب عمرو حمزاوي حيث كانت تعانقة

بسمة ترفع علامة النصر  
​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 فبراير 2012)

> واللي متجوز يتجوز تاني


*ده بتدعي لناس ولا بتدعي عليهم:smile02*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> ناس قالتلى انه اتجوز عليها
> وناس قالت انه مطلقها
> المهم انها الجوازة التانية
> اهو بيتجوز ويطلق وعايش


*منفصل عن زوجته الاولي...*

*عادي لازم يدي نفسه فرصه تانيه من حق اي حد*

*مبروك للعروسين و انا حبيتهم ككابل اوي*

*يا رب يعمروا مع بعض و الجوازه تستمر*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> الشجاعة غلبت العدد ... إحنا يا بنتي خرّيجين باب الحارة ههههه
> 
> بس بيناتنا هاد الموضوع مخالف ، كيف يعني مسموح يتم نقل أخبار الفنانيين؟



*ساعات بحس انه منتدي سلفي و ان الفن شئ مكروه و ممنوع*

*بجد مش فاهمه فيه ايه*

*سلام*​


----------



## تيمو (17 فبراير 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ساعات بحس انه منتدي سلفي و ان الفن شئ مكروه و ممنوع*
> 
> *بجد مش فاهمه فيه ايه*
> 
> *سلام*​



لا يا جوزبل لا تظلميني ، جملتي هاي لها أبعاد وأعماق وأطوال وأعراض

هلّا بلاش أحكيلك فيه إيه ، لأنو إلي يومين بشاغب


----------



## apostle.paul (17 فبراير 2012)

*الراجل لسه شايفه فى برنامج مباشر على cbc 
جبتوا اجل الراجل من تالت يوم بسمة كرشته 
*


----------



## grges monir (17 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الراجل لسه شايفه فى برنامج مباشر على cbc
> جبتوا اجل الراجل من تالت يوم بسمة كرشته
> *


هههه دة قرنا مفعولة صاروخى خالد


----------

